# puppy milk



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So as a bit of a treat, and a break from the dry kibble, we bought a small puppy milk carton from Pets at Home.
Gave some to him last night mixed with his dinner and he loved it, wolfed it down.
But about half an hour/an hour late he was crazy, legging it around the garden (more than his usual craziness!) barking at everything and nipping me a lot 
I brushed it off thinking that it was because we'd not been in the garden much all day because of the weather...

Gave him a bit more this morning (once you open it, it has to be used in 3 days ) which again he loved and ate his breakfast in seconds.
While he was eating I was reading the ingredients more closely and realised it has Taurine in it as an additive   I feel so bad that I didn't read into the additives, I kinda just assumed that milk would be milk!!

So now I've thrown the rest of the milk away. Feeling bad though as he really liked it! Is it ok to feed him cows milk? I'm lactose intolerant so I actually get the lactose free milk. It wouldn't be everyday obviously but as a break from his dry food I just thought it would be nice.

(Right now he is running round and round my chair barking :/)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I wouldn't give milk anymore, once they are weaned from mum they really don't need it and can cause a runny tummy so I would steer clear of it myself.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

Our breeder told us not to give milk as they don't need it once weaned from mum. Good old fashioned water (or ice cubes for fun) is all they need  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

goats milk is good for dogs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

bet he gets the runnnnnns in more ways than one ???


----------

